# Should I get an iphone 4 to replace my droid?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had the Verizon HTC Thunderbolt since May and it has major software issues. I wrote to Verizon and they said I can get a new iPhone 4 at the lower price if I extend my contract. Should I go for it? I really don't think I'll miss Flash and it might be nice to have a slightly smaller phone. I just don't want to regret it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

The reviews on it have been tepid.

I have a BIONIC and love it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I do love my iPhone, are there any other options? Is it the iPhone 4 or 4S? I know my sister loves her Samsung, she was frustrated with the iPhone 3G but that model is ancient compared to the newer ones. The iPhone 4 is $99, right, and the 4S $199?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I love my iPhone 4, I upgraded last year from the iPhone 3G, my husband has the 3GS. The only thing I don't like about the current iPhone 4 offerings is that it's only 8 gigs. I have the 32 gig iPhone 4. At least the cheapest iPhone 4S is 16 gigs.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I would do it in a heartbeat except for two things:

1 - my carrier, which also happens to be the best in my area, does not offer it.

2 - the plans are so much more expensive than what I currently pay for limited services.  I currently have unlimited data.

I'm totally Apple otherwise and it would be nice for my phone to sync with everything.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Did they suggest the iphone 4 or did you ask?    I love my iphone even though it is the old 3GS one.    I am not very techy and since I had used ipods it was very easy to pick up.  Never any issues.    

I think there are some great Android based phones so if you already have apps that you don't want to lose you might check out the Bionic.

If you don't have a lot of apps and your options are a phone with software issues or the iphone 4 than definitely go with the 4.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I went from a Droid X to the iphone 4 and haven't looked back at all. My Droid just had some issues and I had some issues with it as well so the parting was easy. Also since I have an ipad and a bunch of stuff on itunes, it was so much easier to switch so I didn't have to buy or duplicate apps etc.  The only thing I don't like about Apple is I can't use my genealogy program and have had to switch to another program.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> I have had the Verizon HTC Thunderbolt since May and it has major software issues. I wrote to Verizon and they said I can get a new iPhone 4 at the lower price if I extend my contract. Should I go for it? I really don't think I'll miss Flash and it might be nice to have a slightly smaller phone. I just don't want to regret it.


I don't miss flash. I've had an iPhone since the 3, plus both iPads and haven't missed flaw one bit. As much as people like to say things about Apple, you don't have software issues. It just works. This is why I will always recommend Apple products to people. I can do everything just fine on my iDevices that anyone can do on any other OS, a lot of people say iOS is so locked down and you can't do anything on it, not true at all. So I say go for it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you want to see if you'll miss flash, download the flashblock add on for Firefox and block flash and surf to sites you visit and see if any don't work.

That's a better test for an iPad than iPhone though since you'd mostly be hitting mobile versions of websites on the phone, and those don't tend to have flash anyway.  Where as iPad you'll surf the same as you do on a pc/laptop.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts. It just stinks that I have a square trade warranty, a case and screen protectors for the thunderbolt that will go to waste. I'm not sure if I can get the 4S or not. They only offered the 4, but I'm waiting to hear back about the 4S. They also offered a droid (I forget which) and a couple Blackberries, but he thought I'd have the same software issues with another android phone. I thought it was only the Thunderbolt though.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been much happier with my iPhone4 than my android phone but I seem to be a minority in my group of friends who think Apple is the devil.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I have been much happier with my iPhone4 than my android phone but I seem to be a minority in my group of friends who think Apple is the devil.


I never understood this and every time someone tries to say iOS can't do this or that I easily show them, ummm, yeah it can. Android and iOS are great, to each his own. I just think it's funny that people who don't use iOS come up with negatives with no basis.


----------

